# Need quick answer Madone 6.2 2012 vs Domaine 6.2 2013



## TorontoGuy (Mar 17, 2012)

Bottom line 
Domaine 6.2 2013 is $ 4400
Madone 6.2 2012 is $ 3400

Need to get back to LD asap


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

Pick the one that,feels the best or speaks to you. I love my Domane 6 series one of my friends got a Madone 5 about the same time and he loves his both are great just different.


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

Jon D said:


> Pick the one that,feels the best or speaks to you. I love my Domane 6 series one of my friends got a Madone 5 about the same time and he loves his both are great just different.


Yes, do this. I also picked the Domane. But the Madone is a superb bike.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Obviously ne is more relaxed and more comfortable and one is more race oriented - which do you want more out of your bike, how do you intend to use it?


----------



## Dcasandman (Oct 13, 2012)

I just got my 2013 6.2 and have put 100 miles on it the last 4 days. I have zero complaints. It is definitely comfortable to me.


----------



## ShaneWI (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm new to the forum so I can't open a new thread yet, so here it goes. I'm currently in the market for an upgrade from my old steel frame Lemond. I ride 100-150 miles/wk. I am in the market to spend around $4000. 

A LBS has a used (trek travel program) 2010 madone 6.9 with dura ace and bontrager xxx lite wheels. The frame has quite a few scratches, but no apparent structural damage. LBS has put on new DA cassette, chain, replaced cables, new brake pads, and tires. Price tag new was apparently $8000+, they want $4000. I'm a iffy because of the obvious wear on the bike, not sure on the mileage. The frame still comes with full trek warranty which is essential to me. Thoughts on that price?

My other option is a new bike with "lesser" components and wheels for about the same price. Most people don't seem to think dura ace is worth the $$ over ultegra. Trek has the Project one where you can build up a 6.5 with ultegra for around $4000-4500.

I'm open to other brands. Being in Wisconsin, Trek is most common and most smaller bike stores are pretty limited with in store selection.

The Focus line intrigues me, seems to be a nice priced bike with good components. Just looking for a nice ride, plan to do some centuries, but not race. 

Any thoughts are appreciated!​
​



<tbody>

</tbody>


----------

